# He Used to Love Me :(



## CckatielAdopter (Apr 30, 2009)

So, for the past four days my six-year-old male Cockatiel has been shaking when I come into his room and biting me every time I try take him out of his cage. And almost the whole time he's out he's shaking - like in fear.

Before the past four days he used to hop down to his door to come onto my hand, and I didn't have to lure him with food (which I have to now - and that doesn't really work either.) 

He is a rescue bird and the previous owners worte that he was unsocial, but he really loved me before and was extremely social; yet everything has changed now. Even when I try scratch his head (which he used to LOVE) he ends up attacking my hand when I try =|

I read that it might be some "hormonal issues" but I assumed those little periods last like a minute, but he's consistently been angry with me, and my other pets and family. 

If anyone has some tips I'd love to hear them!
*Thanks!*


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

CckatielAdopter said:


> I read that it might be some "hormonal issues" but I assumed those little periods last like a minute, but he's consistently been angry with me, and my other pets and family.
> 
> *Thanks!*


I'm sorry he's being anti social, but when I read that I had to laugh about it being short. My 17 year old was hormonal for months. I don't think there is a set ammount of time in which they would be hormonal, I'm assuming every bird is different. You said he was a rescue bird, did you do anything in the last few days that might have upset him. I don't what situation he came from, but my rescue birds go through periods if something reminds them of their previous home/handling they can become upset.


----------



## CckatielAdopter (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm so glad to hear you rescued some birds >_< Yay!
I did recently clip some of his nails, but I did his nails before and he didn't seem to get upset. But that could really be the answer! 
Yet, if it's a hormonal period then I understand it might last months... Like your birdie did. Hopefully, his last a shorter time though 

Thank you so very much (-:


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It sounds like something may have frightened him or upset him. It might have been the nail clipping or it might have been something that you're not even aware of. All you can do is try to re-establish trust by acting gentle and trustworthy. Keep offering the food bribery - letting him just eat out of your hand without trying to lure him anywhere will help him become more confident.


----------



## ownedbytiels (May 22, 2009)

i agree with all the posters so far, sometimes tiels are just hormonal ( it is still kinda spring), i know my sammers is just a bugger the last few days, he will sleep all day long and come out and night and be a butt..yes, he does nip and be rude and onry (sp?) and other days he is just crazy singing and playing all day. i have had him just over a year and he goes thru his "moments" and we live thru it. 

remember, birds can be just like kids  moody teens, pre-teens or just grumpy old birds that are just set in their ways.  

either way do not give up, just work with them.


----------



## CckatielAdopter (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks Raven2322 ,tielfan and ownedbytiels!
I won't give up on him [= 
I was concernced that I was stressing him out trying to hold him when he's upset, but I'll keep trying and hope he gets better 

ThanksThanksThanks!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Holding him when he doesn't want to be held IS stressful, and it creates distrust. There are times when a bird must be held against its will for medical/grooming reasons (and occasionally for "go back in the cage you little booger") but you want the vast majority of your interactions to be based on mutual cooperation. If you have a solid trust bond, an occasional use of force won't destroy it. But if you don't have a solid trust bond you need to use as little force as possible, because the bird won't come to trust you if you keep doing things that it doesn't like.


----------



## CckatielAdopter (Apr 30, 2009)

Ooh, that makes a lot of sense.
Cockatiels can be so confusing >.>
I'll certainly be sure to create a strong trust bond so things don't turn out bad for him.
I'll use all your helpful tips, too.

ThankYou


----------

